# Need help identifying bug



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

I've seen these throughout the lawn recently. Any ideas what it is? Is it a centipede of some sort? They are sitting on top of the soil curled up most of the time. Sorry for the blurry first picture. Just noticed how bad it was.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@grngrs

I looked at a bunch of images and couldn't come up with much. Maybe a flat backed millipede? Although yours looks darker. It's about halfway down the page.

https://pestkill.org/millipedes/all-types/


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

How long is it approximately?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like a greenhouse millipede https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenhouse_millipede


----------

